# What do you think about Bomber Gear in 2012?



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

The gaskets on my bomber gear dry top are just about to rip, the edges are all tattered. It's seen about 80-100 days and is 18 months old. It is still dry though. From what I can tell that is pretty good compared to most brands. Still the next one will be the Kokatat Rogue, simply because my GMER drysuit kills it.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Bomber Gear Rocks....*

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks, has had the pleasure of having Bomber Gear since opening over 4 years ago. Now with the backing of Confluence Watersports they will be able to make it even better and bigger. Like the post before this one, 80-100 days and 18 months and now just about to rip in gasket, still dry. Nothing beats a Kokatat Rogue, but for the price point and design Bomber Gear is legit for sure. 

On the skirt side, KBomb Skirts performs awesome, it has a unique design that no one else has. The top line of every companies skirts performs well and think its more what the individual needs are and boating style. Ten Mile Creek Kayaks will have the full line and looking forward to the years to come with Bomber Gear.

TMCK


Keep The Hairy Side Up...


----------



## Dave007 (Dec 29, 2011)

Their new line up is going to be great as always! They have great customer service and if for some reason you run into problems, they stand behind every product. The spray skirts are out and in February 2012 the new line of drytops will be released. I believe they have some other products in the works, but they are keeping a lid on it for now.


----------

